# calendrier: passer d'une semaine à l'autre



## modrellik (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai un soucis avec mon iPad sous IOS7.
En effet dans le calendrier que j'utilise énormément; en mode semaine, avec un doigt je bascule d'une semaine à l'autre, avant arrière. 
Depuis IOS7, cela ne fonctionne pas vers le futur, mais le passé bien (désolé pour cette utilisation des mots mais cela me semble plus clair ). Pour basculer vers la semaine suivante, je dois d'abord retourner à la semaine passée (mouvement du doigt de gauche à droite) puis très vite la semaine suivante (mouvement du doigt de droite à gauche).
Est-ce un problème, est-ce comme ça? Peut-on y remédier?
Merci pour votre aide.
Dominique


----------



## Optimistic2 (14 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
je viens d'essayer, ça marche dans un sens comme dans l'autre.
Essaie un redémarrage de l'app, et éventuellement de l'iPad pour lui remettre les idées en place.


----------



## modrellik (14 Avril 2014)

Merci pour la réponse,
J'ai déjà redémarrer, c'est un soucis que je traîne depuis longtemps et que je ne me suis pas décidé à résoudre 
Merci d'avance


----------



## cillab (14 Avril 2014)

bonjour ou bonsoir
idem ça marche je suis deja en juin lol


----------



## modrellik (14 Avril 2014)

Mes doigts poseraient problèmes ?


----------



## cillab (15 Avril 2014)

modrellik a dit:


> Mes doigts poseraient problèmes ?



bonjour 
peut etre te couper les ongles lol


----------



## F4y (17 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que vous et je tente de le résoudre depuis un bon moment... Donc ce ne sont pas vos doigts le problème =P



modrellik a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un soucis avec mon iPad sous IOS7.
> En effet dans le calendrier que j'utilise énormément; en mode semaine, avec un doigt je bascule d'une semaine à l'autre, avant arrière.
> Depuis IOS7, cela ne fonctionne pas vers le futur, mais le passé bien (désolé pour cette utilisation des mots mais cela me semble plus clair ). Pour basculer vers la semaine suivante, je dois d'abord retourner à la semaine passée (mouvement du doigt de gauche à droite) puis très vite la semaine suivante (mouvement du doigt de droite à gauche).
> ...


----------



## modrellik (19 Avril 2014)

Test fait avec l'iPad mini de mon épouse et de ma fille, pareil, un collègue pareil. Bizarre que personne d'autre n'ait le même problème, ou n'en parle pas ???


----------

